# Pictures from Delaware Offshore Trip



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, Jamie took CT and I out on his boat. We were going to leave from Massey's but had to track down an antenna and ended up in Lewes. After getting the antenna installed, we put in (not until 10:30 ish) from IRI. The water was calm and the clarity clear. We went out to the pots to target dolphin fish (dorade, mahi, etc...). On the way we happened upon a floating blue barrel. We inspected it and noticed there were fish swimming in the barrel. Turns out a whole school of triggerfish were there for the taking. 







I caught the largest trigger of the day immediately on my first cast. Here is a picture of CT holding it before cleaning it.








We caught what seemed like enough triggerfish and moved on to fish for dolphin. We did fairly well with the dolphin as well. They were fairly small for dolphin, but we had light gear and they were perfect for the situation. We ended up with a well full of fish and didn't get to fish for flounder...
















CT and Jamie did a great job cleaning the fish. The triggerfish ceviche I made yesterday is excellent!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job.
Talk about fishing in a bucket:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Nice job.
> Talk about fishing in a bucket:fishing:


LMAO  
WTG on the fish and thanks for the report .. Those Triggers are great table fare as well as the Maui !!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hengstthomas said:


> LMAO
> WTG on the fish and thanks for the report .. Those Triggers are great table fare as well as the Maui !!


Yes, yesterday I had unexpected visitors and needed to feed them lunch. I took out a bottle of Asian Salad Dressing (rice vinegar, sesame, ginger, etc.), stuck 6 trigger filets in it, stuck one slice of lime on top of each filet, and broiled them. They were delicious!

Then I made ceviche out of some trigger and ate it for dinner. I'll be eating that for days.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Glad you7 had a good trip. Where is the Rangers Jersey.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job fellas!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Greaty catch Husky, looks like the captain put you guys on the fish !


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

That is one delicious fish. Great catch!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Asian Salad Dressing (rice vinegar, sesame, ginger, etc.)


Ah, come on, don't hold out, what are the "etc" bits and bobs?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Ah, come on, don't hold out, what are the "etc" bits and bobs?


Ancient Chinese secret


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Ah, come on, don't hold out, what are the "etc" bits and bobs?


Heh, that's probably because he doesn't know...it's a bottle of Kraft Asian Salad Dressing!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Glad you guys had a good time. Not bad for getting to the grounds at the crack of noon! Hopefully we'll get some nicer gaffers next time!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice job guys! CT, how come you never clean my fish for me?  

Seriously, good haul!!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice catch guys !!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sure ;amie, hurt a guy when he's already down. I fell through the attic and hit the wood floor pretty hard yesterday. Spent the afternoon in the ER. It isn't Craft CT, it's Archer Farms Tfrom Target).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Nice, Boyz,,


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trevor what the hell*

you doing the attic with your bad back?

Hope you are alright.


Drink some :beer: with those pain pills


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I was trying to find source of water in ceiling after storm...


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Very Nice Fish


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job guys, wish I could catch a fish on Jamey's boat .


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Nice job guys, wish I could catch a fish on Jamey's boat .




You could catch a fish in soup bowl..........unless the horseshoe fell out....

Uh oh.........the horsehoe didn't fall out......did it?


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice catch Husky. :fishing:Greg


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trevor hope your feeling*

better.

How is that bus ride now?


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

sweet nice fish.looks like fun


chris


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

That's a very nice catch :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Orest said:


> better.
> 
> How is that bus ride now?


Believe it or not, the fall from the attic and the slamming into the hardwood floors that followed somehow seems to have helped my lower back problems. I have felt a lot less pain. Of course I am taking a lot of alleve and maybe it is just masking the pain, but it seems like maybe the impact put something back in place. ?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't tell the wife*

she will be using her cast iron fry pan to put a few more more back in place.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Duke of Fluke said:


> You could catch a fish in soup bowl..........unless the horseshoe fell out....
> 
> Uh oh.........the horsehoe didn't fall out......did it?


he can catch fish in the WaWa parking lot:fishing:


Good job guys


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Nice catch guys!*



Duke of Fluke said:


> Glad you guys had a good time. Not bad for getting to the grounds at the crack of noon! Hopefully we'll get some nicer gaffers next time!


It's been a while since last time I posted here, jobs are keeping me busy:-(. Jamie, I want to tag along next time you guys go out if you have extra space for me. And would love to try the Venison Rendang.. j/k


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

apungke said:


> It's been a while since last time I posted here, jobs are keeping me busy:-(. Jamie, I want to tag along next time you guys go out if you have extra space for me. And would love to try the Venison Rendang.. j/k


Anytime. I just PM'd my contact info.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm looking for repeat results on Sat. Last trip was just as good as the one in this post.

I might have room for 1 or 2 people. If anyone wants to go on Sat. send me a PM.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ah man, and I just ate the last of the mahi...I have to coach soccer saturday though...good luck Jamie!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

dang nice catch. I have not had the chance to go dolphin fishing yet :-(


----------

